# Evolv DNA vs YiHi SX



## Bill (26/11/14)

Hi Guys,

I need some help from you pros,
I am interested in building a box mod but not to sure if I should go with the dna40 or the yihi SX350. I initially wanted to go with the SX350 as I have a dna30 device and wanted to try something different. I don't really Vape higher than 20watts so the high wattage of the SX350 is not a very compelling reason for me to go with it. Other than the temp control on the dna40 is there anything else that make the dna30/40 better than the SX350, and vice versa.

What do you guys think ? Which chip is the better option? Interested to hear your thoughts?


----------



## johan (26/11/14)

Bill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help from you pros,
> I am interested in building a box mod but not to sure if I should go with the dna40 or the yihi SX350. I initially wanted to go with the SX350 as I have a dna30 device and wanted to try something different. I don't really Vape higher than 20watts so the high wattage of the SX350 is not a very compelling reason for me to go with it. Other than the temp control on the dna40 is there anything else that make the dna30/40 better than the SX350, and vice versa.
> ...



I will stick to my advice - go for any device from Evolv (DNA 40 if you can get hold of one), the build quality as well as after sales service far outweigh any Chinese regulating board, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/11/14)

Personal opinion only:
I would go with the DNA40.
Even if temperature control isnt your thing, then its still a damn fine regular 40W board.

If you rather would have a chip capable of higher wattage, then the Yihi is the only option.
Also if price is an is an issue, then I suppose the Yihi is the better option.


BTW: Remember to include the SEPARATE usb charging addon chips when you order!


----------

